# My doeling is making squeaky, dolphin noises?



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, just had the vet out last week and we had no sign of worms and I just treated for coccidia-what is this?!  She (Petunia) really hasn't been yelling much but now her bleat is really squeaky, scratchy.  Seriously sounds a bit like a hoarse dolphin.  Looked her over and don't see anything or hear anything else respiratory-wise.  BUT I can hear the other doeling (Rosie) breathing (not sure if that makes sense but normally, I can't actually hear her breathe going in and out and now I can).  Ideas?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

take their temps.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> take their temps.


Got it...
Wit a sec, lemme fix that 
Petunia 103.6
Rosie 103.8


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

That looks a little high to me.  If those temps are accurate, I would be treating them with antibiotics. I just use Penn G, but I know other people would recommend Nuflor(Rx).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

It is horribly hot out, one could argue the temps are high because of the heat and out in the sun.

the hoarse voice could be from crying.  I have had some goats loose their voice completely. 

the heavy breathing could be from the hot summer days. 

just wanted to mention those things for possible options. 


did you have them out of the sun for a while before you took their temps?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, they were out playing with my son before we took temps.  Maybe I should treat anyway though, or is it like the worm thing where you shouldn't treat unless you are sure?  I know humans are developing some resistance to penicillin meds due to overuse but I wouldn't think it an issue in goat.

Just checked TSC to see if it is something dh can get on his way home and they have neither but do carry other penicillin products.  Not sure if they are the same thing though-going to google it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...biotics/durvet-reg-pen-aqueous-100-ml-2206759

What do you think?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

What sort of illness might the squeaky voice indicate, 20kids?

I have an adult doe that sounds like that all the time.  I own her paternal half brother and his voice is the same if he attempts to exceed a certain volume level- it sorta cracks then squeaks.  At lower volume levels they both sound normal.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 22, 2011)

Also at last week's vet visit, they were disbudded, vaccinated with CDT and tetanus toxoid, and we had a fecal.  Don't know if any of that is relevant but thought I'd add it in.  We also had a 4 hour drive home when we picked them up two weeks ago.  We have had goats for over a year now but this was our first time getting young doelings and traveling with them so I don't if they could have gotten ill from that or if it is a respiratory infection or nothing at all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> What sort of illness might the squeaky voice indicate, 20kids?
> 
> I have an adult doe that sounds like that all the time.  I own her paternal half brother and his voice is the same if he attempts to exceed a certain volume level- it sorta cracks then squeaks.  At lower volume levels they both sound normal.


I get what you are saying, and I knew atleast one person would say it was no big deal.  The temp of 103.6 may be concerning if it is accurate and not from the heat of the day, ect.. ect..... 

I would give them another day or two as long as they are otherwise acting normal. But retake their temp in the early morning when they haven't been out in the sun.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 22, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I was really asking!  I thought you might have something particular in mind.  Really.  I mentioned my two because it can be normal, not that it is normal in her case.  We need a "this is really a question, not being snarky" emoticon...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 22, 2011)

I was really going off the elevated temp. more than anything. not so much the hoarse voice. 

I had a long day today, sorry that I took it more snarky than a real question. 

considering the stress they have been under I would be considering my antibiotic options and either know where I can get some at the last minute or get a small bottle and keep on hand.  

I am not a big fan of giving an La-200 (oxy-tetracyclene) to a young growing kid, but I know people do use it and it would clear them up if that is what you have available.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 25, 2011)

Update:  Voice is back, temps are down, and the weather is much much cooler.  Guess they were just hot


----------

